# Blackout and BBA



## Aeropars (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question really. I've stemmed the growth of BBA but because I was so heavily infested its taking forever to die back. SAE's seem to be in short supply around my way to eat it all so I was concidering a blackout.

Does anyone know if BBA will die off in a blackout?


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee,
         You'd get faster results with single or double dosing liquid carbon plus manual removal.

Cheers,


----------



## Aeropars (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Clive!

I didn't want to go down that route because of the cost. It could be quite expensive on a 180L tank. I've seen that SAE's will devour the stuff in no time but I cant find any of them for sale near Leicester anywhere!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Jan 2011)

Lee

try MA @ Derby or Rutland 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... 61asDD4qeQ

Regards
Paul.


----------



## danmil3s (24 Jan 2011)

if you come and get him you can have my SAE for free keeps eating all my moss


----------



## Aeropars (25 Jan 2011)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Lee
> 
> try MA @ Derby or Rutland
> 
> ...



Didn't realise there was one in Rutland! Nice one!

Are they something they usually have in stock?


----------

